
Canada Asks U.S. for Assurances Shared Border Will Stay Open - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-12/canada-asks-u-s-for-assurances-shared-border-will-stay-open
======
duxup
Considering the capriciousness of the POTUS....I think asking might be the
wrong choice.

